# 35s



## goose83 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a 2012 f250 fx4 sitting on nitto 33s with stock 20s..I'm looking to upgrade tire size to 35s..just looking to get feedback as to what leveling kit I should go with to fit 35s..are there any negatives to adding a leveling kit in the long run? Will it affect the ford warranty? Any recommendations? People say I should leave my truck the way it is..


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

If you go with 295's they are slightly taller than your 35x12.50 but narrower than 12.50. They will fit without levelling kit. F250 sit pretty level. Usually the F350 have a rake to them and need leveling kit only for looks. If you go with the traditional 35x12.50x20 you will need leveling kit because of width of tire and they will rub. These are all on stock rims. Looks sharp with 295 on stock rim. And to answer second part. No it wont void warranty and no problems with a leveling kit. If you do get one you need a new alignment. I suggest get the 295's see how you like the look. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goose83 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have 295/60/20 on my truck right now


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe this will help 
LT295/65R20 they are a 
35.1X11.61R20




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goose83 (Mar 9, 2014)

295/60r20 = 33.9x11.61r20


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

goose83 said:


> 295/60r20 = 33.9x11.61r20


Yes the 60r are almost a 34 the 65r are a 35

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goose83 (Mar 9, 2014)

My bad..didn't see 65..I would like to go the 35x12.5x60 though


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

You can put a 295/65-20 on a 4 wheel drive no rubbing


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at the Readylift SST kits. They make just a 2.5" leveling kit and also a 3.5" kit with a larger rear block for slightly more clearance.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I run 295/60r-20 Nittos on my f350. Has a leveling kit but didn't rub with one before I had it installed. Ran 325/60-20's (stock wheels also) on my last one ton but it had a 4" lift. I tried putting them on this newer truck last year with the leveling kit but they looked like **** so I went with down to the 295s. Getting to old for even small lifts.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought the leveling kit from 4 Wheel Parts on the South Loop. $99.00 for the spacer and let them install and align. When I went back to have alignment checked, they told me they normally don't align because kit doesn't throw off alignment. I will install my own next time. 2015 Ford F350 FX4 with 325/60R20 Hanook AT's 35".


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reel Cajun said:


> I bought the leveling kit from 4 Wheel Parts on the South Loop. $99.00 for the spacer and let them install and align. When I went back to have alignment checked, they told me they normally don't align because kit doesn't throw off alignment. I will install my own next time. 2015 Ford F350 FX4 with 325/60R20 Hanook AT's 35".


Stock wheels? Send me a pic of side view from 30' out or so if you don't mind. I'd like to see how it sits with the Hanooks. Same Nittos I've always run on factory wheels just looked like krap with just a leveling kit. To much tire compared to clearance. And who put them on for you? Discount won't put a 325/60 on a factory 20" wheel anymore.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I had a shop in Baytown mount and balance them. One time Discount will mount them, and then you go back again and it's against policy? The picture is my 2012 I just sold. Same set up I have now.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool. I may give them a try next go around. Thanks


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Level Kit*

I've got a 2015 on 18's and I'm running 285 75s. I went with a 1.5" spacer for the front: http://www.readylift.com/products/f...-2013-ford-f250-1-5-leveling-kit-66-2111.html

and a 4" block in the back: http://www.readylift.com/products/f...f250-super-duty-4-rear-block-kit-66-2014.html

It still has a slight forward rake to it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

325/50r22 nitto terra grap on my stock height f250. Light rub at full lock. They are 34.8 tall and 13.2 wide.


----------

